# Questions sur Bento 4



## Dilettantus (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens récemment d'acquérir Bento 4 sur Ipad. Je cherchais à acquérir un logiciel me permettant de créer un cahier du professeur complet. Pour l'instant, j'en suis satisfait, cependant, j'aurais quelques petites questions : 

1) Ayant plusieurs classes, j'aimerais créer plusieurs bibliothèques (Cahier pour la classe X, Cahier pour la classe Y, ...). Or, j'ai bien réussi à créer un formulaire comme je le veux pour la première bibliothèque, mais je n'arrive pas à le réutiliser pour les autres bibliothèques. Comment faire pour réutiliser dans une bibliothèque un formulaire que l'on a créé pour une autre bibliothèque ? 

2) Est-il possible de lier des documents PDF, Word ou autre à un formulaire, et si oui, comment ? 

3) Sauriez-vous s'il est possible de créer un agenda avec Bento ? 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

